# At what temp are foil wrapped veggie packs usually done?



## mdbannister (Dec 21, 2017)

I put together kind of a hobo wrap to serve with a brisket. I threw in bell peppers, onion, carrots, potatoes, zucchini, some fat trimmings from the brisket and a little bit of the meat that I had to slice off the brisket so it would fit on my MES. I've got temp probes in the mix, and I'm wondering at what temp I should pull it off.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2017)

I would personally test the veggies a few times, that is what I do when we have tin foil dinners cause we like our veggies with a little bit of crunch, don't care for them on the mushy side.  Just my opinion, hope this helps!


----------

